# bee sting chart



## zerbit (May 13, 2012)

Trimman, I have Charles Mraz' book and read the chapter on trigger points. I found a trigger point on my hand and stung it just last night. It felt better immediately-this morning I'm a little swollen and a *lot* itchy, but my right thumb feels better than my left. I'm still in the stage where I'm working on my immunity so I don't get carried away and swell up like a blimp. I am going to get stung at least once more this afternoon and possibly in three trigger points I found.


----------



## TRIMMAN (Apr 15, 2012)

I had my dr. friend show me 3 points in the hand relly 2 in the wrist and one in the fleshy part between thumb and pointing finger my wrist feels better and my thumb is just amazing i go and look at my bees every day and if one is crowling off to die i pick it up with my needle nose plaires and sting my hand dont want to wast a sting and it relly helps


----------



## zerbit (May 13, 2012)

TRIMMAN said:


> I had my dr. friend show me 3 points in the hand relly 2 in the wrist and one in the fleshy part between thumb and pointing finger my wrist feels better and my thumb is just amazing i go and look at my bees every day and if one is crowling off to die i pick it up with my needle nose plaires and sting my hand dont want to wast a sting and it relly helps


Did you ever locate a bee sting chart?


----------



## TRIMMAN (Apr 15, 2012)

no but i am still looking next time i go and work for my dr. frend i will ask him


----------



## Gregory and Susan Fariss (Aug 19, 2006)

Many apitherapists use the acupuncture sites. 
Susan


----------

